# PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F'



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

A lot of members have been swapping the PCV in the front, and the tube in the rear. According to the chart, the 'F' valve can be used with the old pipe.... Are owners with the C & D versions just as well off going with the 'F' valve?
Also, with 'G' being discontinued, the latest revision logically would be the 'F'.


----------



## matt225 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (ssaffioti)*

I'm getting a new one at the dealer tommorrow so I'm interested to see which revision they'll give me.


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

Matt, please reply back with your results! Anyone else know about how these two valves compare?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssaffioti* »_Matt, please reply back with your results! Anyone else know about how these two valves compare?

IMO it is better simply just to replace the back check valve pipe with the new version and get the EJ PCV setup for the front. 
Dave


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

My car was odd, actually...
My G rev PCV was blown, so I replaced it with F and ordered a new breather tube to match. When I took off the old breather tube, I found that it was already the new style with a check vavle inside and the part number matched the new one that I had just ordered...
I checked it for leaks and found that it was actually holding air better than the new one I had so I just put it back on the car.
Looks like I wasted $50 but at least I have a spare laying around, I guess...
- Jeremy -


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (ssaffioti)*

I have the F revision after my C PCV failed. At the same time I replaced the F, I added the EJ PCV fix and since then...no problems.


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (- Jeremy -)*

So Jeremy, you have a combination of parts on your car... The 'F' valve originally came with the steel pipe which had no check valve in it at all. 
That should mean that you have three check valves instead of two. That may not be a bad idea!


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

what pipe are you guys talking about? the one on the back of the engine or the one that connects the pcv valve to the intake manifold?


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

The "pipe" we are talking about is the one running from the back of the valve cover down to the turbo.
*Food for thought:* Since 'F' comes after 'E', I would assume that the improvements made on the single valve in 'E' would also be found in the corresponding valve in 'F'.



_Modified by ssaffioti at 12:44 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssaffioti* »_The "pipe" we are talking about is the one running from the back of the valve cover down to the turbo.
*Food for thought:* Since 'F' comes after 'E', I would assume that the improvements made on the single valve in 'E' would also be found in the corresponding valve in 'F'.
_Modified by ssaffioti at 12:44 PM 12-4-2007_

i went round and round with my dealership and vwoa about this. they told me that if my car was equipped with the "E" valve, then "F" would be the replacement. supposedly it's from the audi side and does not require changing the rear tube. the check valves inside the pcv are also supposedly "beefier". they weren't going to put the "G" valve on and nothing i could say or do would change their minds. 
my "F" valve has been good to me so far. my original (E) went when i was stock right after the oy update and my new valve (F) has seen stage 1 and stage 2.1 and is still holding strong. i'm over 5k with stage 2 now and i drive it like i stole it all the time.


----------



## 818tech (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (ssaffioti)*

This is all confusing! I`m a tech at a dealer and I blew my "G" PCV valve on my 07 GTI, when I went to the parts dept, they gave me a "E" valve. I told them to double check to see if that was the correct part #.He said it was. I was in doubt so I called the VW factory tech line. He told me that the E valve was ok because the G valve was discontinued and it was superceeded back to the E. I said "why are the letters going backwords. He said the the E valves are from another company than the G valves so they went back to E.








Damn Germans make **** so confusing! He also said the F valve is not the correct valve. Just wanted to share the info.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssaffioti* »_The "pipe" we are talking about is the one running from the back of the valve cover down to the turbo.
*Food for thought:* Since 'F' comes after 'E', I would assume that the improvements made on the single valve in 'E' would also be found in the corresponding valve in 'F'.
_Modified by ssaffioti at 12:44 PM 12-4-2007_

that one looks like a PITA to replace...is it?


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (818tech)*

818tech -- They are correct. 'F' would not be the correct valve for you, because your car originally came with 'E' along with the updated pipe with checkvalve. If your car didn't have the 'updated pipe with checkvalve' already installed, then the correct part, as I understand it, would be 'F'.
Is the metal pipe hard to change?? That probably depends on your mechanical skill and what tools you have. 


_Modified by ssaffioti at 1:20 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (818tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *818tech* »_This is all confusing! I`m a tech at a dealer and I blew my "G" PCV valve on my 07 GTI, when I went to the parts dept, they gave me a "E" valve. I told them to double check to see if that was the correct part #.He said it was. I was in doubt so I called the VW factory tech line. He told me that the E valve was ok because the G valve was discontinued and it was superceeded back to the E. I said "why are the letters going backwords. He said the the E valves are from another company than the G valves so they went back to E.








Damn Germans make **** so confusing! He also said the F valve is not the correct valve. Just wanted to share the info.









lol, i love it. i got so frustrated when my "E" valve went, because they were on backorder, that i ordered a "G" valve from fixx tuning and offered it to the service guy. i said "I paid for it, you put it in and cover it". 
he wouldn't do it and pulled the printout from vwoa, which stated that the "F" was the one he HAD to use to replace my "E". he even told me the "G" valve with the updated breather wouldn't work at all on my '06, which by now we all know is a crock.
regardless, my "F" works great, and if the "E" breather hose has a check valve in it, and the "F" has 2 check valves, and i plan on doing the DH fix, then i'll have 4 mofo-ing check valves. and if that doesn't hold up, then i'm completely f-ed








also, i think by now with all of the problems it's safe to say that no matter which PCV valve you have, or which brand new one they'll give you, it sucks balls and will break again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by shue333 at 1:42 PM 12-4-2007_


_Modified by shue333 at 1:47 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (shue333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shue333* »_
and if that doesn't hold up, then i'm completely f-ed









_Modified by shue333 at 1:42 PM 12-4-2007_

you could always just vent to atmosphere


----------



## matt225 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just went to the dealer to get a new PCV, and they are saying mine is fine. The tech tried to tell me that it was normal to blow oil out of the cap, and if my PCV went bad I wouldn't be able to drive the car, and without a CEL there is nothing wrong with it. I am pissed.
So if i beat on the car for a while in 93 mode will it make it throw a cel?


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

where on the valve does it say what kind it is? 
can someone post a pic of the pipe running from the back of the valve cover down to the turbo
_Modified by NEW2B at 4:55 PM 12-4-2007_


_Modified by NEW2B at 4:57 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (matt225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt225* »_I just went to the dealer to get a new PCV, and they are saying mine is fine. The tech tried to tell me that it was normal to blow oil out of the cap, and if my PCV went bad I wouldn't be able to drive the car, and without a CEL there is nothing wrong with it. I am pissed.
So if i beat on the car for a while in 93 mode will it make it throw a cel?

probably not. get the eurojet fix, or do the DH fix. on mine, the actual pcv housing broke causing a vacuum leak and a high pitched squeal at all vacuum conditions (idle, or moving while off the gas) and popped a CEL. extremely irratic idle also. if you're blowing oil, one of the checkvalves inside your PCV valve is going bad, and won't throw a CEL. and obviously you know how the dealership is if there isn't a CEL


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_where on the valve does it say what kind it is? 
can someone post a pic of the pipe running from the back of the valve cover down to the turbo
_Modified by NEW2B at 4:55 PM 12-4-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 4:57 PM 12-4-2007_

the number is on the bottom of he valve under the round saucer. i'll put up pics if someone can tell me how. i'm puter stoopid


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (818tech)*

818tech (or others) -- Should we replace the orange gasket when changing the PCV? Is the orange gasket sold with the 'E' PCV (by ECStuning as a kit, for example) also compatible with the 'F'?
P/N for orange gasket being sold with Valve 'E': 06F 103 483E


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (ssaffioti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssaffioti* »_818tech (or others) -- Should we replace the orange gasket when changing the PCV? Is the orange gasket sold with the 'E' PCV (by ECStuning as a kit, for example) also compatible with the 'F'?
P/N for orange gasket being sold with Valve 'E': 06F 103 483E 

not sure about "E" or "F", but "G" gets the same gasket that you listed above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_where on the valve does it say what kind it is? 
can someone post a pic of the pipe running from the back of the valve cover down to the turbo
_Modified by NEW2B at 4:55 PM 12-4-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 4:57 PM 12-4-2007_

okay, dude, bear with me, first time picture post!!
the breather tube is connected by the short rubber tubing circled in pic









and the part number is circled on the PCV valve (bottom side)









_Modified by shue333 at 4:29 PM 12-4-2007_


_Modified by shue333 at 4:31 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (shue333)*

another interesting point: i blew into valve and a little bit of air passed through both the pcv valve and breather tube valve!! so they're not air tight!


----------



## 818tech (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (ssaffioti)*

You usually dont have to change the gasket as long as there is nothing wrong with it but it cant hurt. It is slightly expensive from the stealership. The gasket is the same for all valves.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (shue333)*

ok so i f......up.
last night when you said the number is on the bottom of the valve under the round saucer, i thought i had to pull off the round cover.
and as carefull as i was i still managed to damage it trying to take it off. i broke a little peace from the tab that locks it in place. 
i dont think its leaking but now im really pissed off.























can i replace just the cover or will i need a new one?
has anyone removed this cover?









_Modified by NEW2B at 5:13 AM 12-5-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 5:13 AM 12-5-2007_


_Modified by NEW2B at 10:48 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## 818tech (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

The valve is not made to be dissasembled. As long as it isnt leaking I wouldnt worry about it, But you are gonna have to buy a complete one if you want it back to perfect.


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_ok so i f......up.
last night when you said the number is on the bottom of the valve under the round saucer, i thought i had to pull off the round cover.
and as carefull as i was i still managed to damage it trying to take it off. i broke a little peace from the tab that locks it in place. 
i dont think its leaking but now im really pissed off.























can i replace just the cover or will i need a new one?
has anyone removed this cover?









_Modified by NEW2B at 5:13 AM 12-5-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 5:13 AM 12-5-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 10:48 AM 12-5-2007_


OH NOOOOOO!!!! dude that sucks. when i said bottom of the valve, i meant the whole valve assembly. sorry i didn't clarify. and i posted the pics a little late. listen - you will know if it's f-ed up. you're idle will whack out, etc. when it starts happening, it's cool to still drive the car. let it throw a CEL and just take it into the dealer and let them replace it








i bet you were cussing me








NOTE: i was checking out your PCV valve and it looks identical to my "G" valve. i'll go out and see if my "F" (which is in the car now) looks any different. i know my "E" has some subtle difference.
_Modified by shue333 at 2:20 PM 12-5-2007_


_Modified by shue333 at 2:29 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (shue333)*

Shue333,
Is there anyway New2B could epoxy the piece that broke off back on and then add a little silicone around the cracks? Just curious. TIA


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Shue333,
Is there anyway New2B could epoxy the piece that broke off back on and then add a little silicone around the cracks? Just curious. TIA

probably so. the only problem with that is he can forget about it being covered under warranty once they see it's been messed with.
with that little piece broken off, he can just give the service advisor the dumb look. "something's broken?!?!?!?







"


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (shue333)*

hey, no problem it was my fault for rushing, i should have
been more patient.
luckily it does not leak, in the future im going to change it anyway.
is there any way i can find out what pcv i have without taking it off, and if i have the other valve in the back?
this part just confuses me :
NOTE: i was checking out your PCV valve and it looks identical to my "G" valve. i'll go out and see if my "F" (which is in the car now) looks any different. i know my "E" has some subtle difference.
_Modified by NEW2B at 4:38 AM 12-6-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 4:39 AM 12-6-2007_


_Modified by NEW2B at 5:15 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_hey, no problem it was my fault for rushing, i should have
been more patient.
luckily it does not leak, in the future im going to change it anyway.
is there any way i can find out what pcv i have without taking it off, and if i have the other valve in the back?


Maybe try a small cosmetic mirror to see under the housing? I can't remember if there is enough room (I believe their is) and read the part number off like that. New2B, all the housings look identical, but not all are made for every car. I would definitely recommend getting the correct part number before order one that may/may not be compatible with your car. The service manager can look up what the latest revised PCV for your car if he/she has the VIN.
PS...Glad to see you're not losing boost/vacuum. Sorry, I haven't been able to help you more. I just went with what my dealer told me was the latest revision for my car and added the EJ Fix...no problems since. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_hey, no problem it was my fault for rushing, i should have
been more patient.
luckily it does not leak, in the future im going to change it anyway.
is there any way i can find out what pcv i have without taking it off, and if i have the other valve in the back?
this part just confuses me :
NOTE: i was checking out your PCV valve and it looks identical to my "G" valve. i'll go out and see if my "F" (which is in the car now) looks any different. i know my "E" has some subtle difference.
_Modified by NEW2B at 4:38 AM 12-6-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 4:39 AM 12-6-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 5:15 AM 12-6-2007_

yes, i can be confusing!!
i used to have an "E" valve until it broke
the dealership replaced it with an "F" valve. 
while waiting for the dealer to get the "F" valve, i purchased the "G" valve from fixx tuning.
so i've had them all. 
so i remember what the "E" looked like, i can't remeber what the "F" looks like and i have the "G" sitting right in front of me. the "E" and "G" looked different, and yours looks like the one in front of me ("G"). 
The "F" is in my car with 3" of snow on it, so i'll check tomorrow what it looks like.
lol, how's that for confusing?







(Or try a small cosmetic mirror







)

_Modified by shue333 at 11:03 AM 12-6-2007_


_Modified by shue333 at 11:04 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (shue333)*








thanks.
does any know where i can get a new pcv, 
i checked with fixx tuning and they dont seem to have any.


_Modified by NEW2B at 2:59 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

1stvwparts.com always has good prices. also, check with [email protected] here on the forums.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

i called [email protected] and he lookded up the pcv i need by vin#.
believe it or not he said the 2006 sedan
gets the F and the wagon gets the E.
hows that for confusing?







why is the wagon different?
now just so i can understand this onece and for all. ecs tunning only sells the E and they claim it 
MUST BE used in conjunction with updated breather pipe (ES#7511).
does that pipe have a valve in it?
why does the F pcv not need this breather pipe?
can someone clarify a little more so i can understand this.
_Modified by NEW2B at 6:01 PM 12-6-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 6:05 PM 12-6-2007_


_Modified by NEW2B at 6:06 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

I think it has to deal with "F" having two valves in the housing thus alleviating the need for an additional valve in the breather hose. The "E" only has one valve in the housing and thus the need for an additional valve in the breather tube. Not 100% entirely sure, but seems logical.
As for the difference in the wagon and the sedan...


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_i called [email protected] and he lookded up the pcv i need by vin#.
believe it or not he said the 2006 sedan
gets the F and the wagon gets the E.
hows that for confusing?







why is the wagon different?
now just so i can understand this onece and for all. ecs tunning only sells the E and they claim it 
MUST BE used in conjunction with updated breather pipe (ES#7511).
does that pipe have a valve in it?
why does the F pcv not need this breather pipe?
can someone clarify a little more so i can understand this.
_Modified by NEW2B at 6:01 PM 12-6-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 6:05 PM 12-6-2007_

_Modified by NEW2B at 6:06 PM 12-6-2007_

if you have to get a new one, i suggest (and ONLY my SUGGESTION) to get the "F", slap it on, and don't worry about the breather in the back. just my opinion, though. i run my car very hard, all the time. my "F" is holding good. and then consider getting the eurojet fix or do DH's DIY.
if you're not losing vacuum, i'd get the eurojet, or DH's DIY and forget buying a new one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_I think it has to deal with "F" having two valves in the housing thus alleviating the need for an additional valve in the breather hose. The "E" only has one valve in the housing and thus the need for an additional valve in the breather tube. 

This is the way I understand it as well. As for the wagon needing the 'E' valve, it may be due to where or when it was built.


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

Mine will be ordered on monday


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

starting to make sense now. thanks


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

i checked today and found i have a D valve,
if i understand correctly now, most likely
i need the F replacement and my breather
hose in the back should not have a valve in it.


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_i checked today and found i have a D valve,
if i understand correctly now, most likely
i need the F replacement and my breather
hose in the back should not have a valve in it.

x2 This is how i would place my bet


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_i checked today and found i have a D valve,
if i understand correctly now, most likely
i need the F replacement and my breather
hose in the back should not have a valve in it.

Exactly how mine turn out. I replaced with "F" and dealer explained that no breather hose was needed. Installed EJ Fix right after I got home from dealer. 6k miles since...running strong with GIAC @ 20-21 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Having the Forge DV and EJ PCV Fix is just piece of mind (since we don't have to worry about the CheckValve in the breather hose). Now, if I can just get these Fuel Cuts taken care of...
New2B...hope everything turns out well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

good to hear... did you replace the gasket as well? 
as for the fuel cuts looks like your going to need the apr fuel pump, w/software.
are you going to dyno or run at the track some day?
i would love to see some #'s from your passat...

















_Modified by NEW2B at 2:18 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_good to hear... did you replace the gasket as well? 
as for the fuel cuts looks like your going to need the apr fuel pump, w/software.
are you going to dyno or run at the track some day?
i would love to see some #'s from your passat...

















Sorry for the delay in response...had some issues to deal with.
No...no gasket was needed...the new "F" bolted right up to the old one. Just check to make sure it is still in good shape when you replace the old with the new. If all is well...you're good to go. 
I plan to hit the track and the dyno up after I get everything I want on. As of right now, I am waiting for GIAC to release the HPFP File and grab the corresponding pump and plan to add a FMIC (still not sure which one yet), then replace tires.
After that...it will be testing time. Depending on those numbers...I will have to decide if I'm satisfied (power and tranny holding wise) or go to a K04 set-up.








PS...I may head to the dyno after the Fuel Pump File to get an idea as I would like to see some numbers. I'll post when I get around to it.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

i finally received my new f pcv and ej fix in a few days.
does the existing hose come easy or is this going to be
a pita to replace?.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

Just use a little oil inside the old OEM pcv on the inside the new EJ and push the silicone hoses on. It takes little force, but you should be able to get it.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

the f pcv and ej fix is on. im very impressed with the results. 
i forgot how fast my car was








only problem i have is with the hose fitment. hopefully
they will make them a little larger on the next batch.



_Modified by NEW2B at 1:12 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

I've also ordered an "F" PCV, mainly cause my car doesn't have the back valve.
I did try smth today though, waiting for my PCV to arrive.I tried capping the manifold end, and actually letting the tube vent to the atmosphere.
Results were as expected (almost).I regained the power i had lost, but didn't get rid of my idling problems.I'm guessing cause the vacuum leak is still there.I won't be keeping this setup of course, since during the leak, some (dirty i know) air gets through in the engine, but i'm actually thinking about a catch can solution.Maybe someone could also make a DIY ??


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I've also ordered an "F" PCV, mainly cause my car doesn't have the back valve.
I did try smth today though, waiting for my PCV to arrive.I tried capping the manifold end, and actually letting the tube vent to the atmosphere.
Results were as expected (almost).I regained the power i had lost, but didn't get rid of my idling problems.I'm guessing cause the vacuum leak is still there.I won't be keeping this setup of course, since during the leak, some (dirty i know) air gets through in the engine, but i'm actually thinking about a catch can solution.Maybe someone could also make a DIY ??

i've seen a DIY on this. i think it was [email protected] that had it. pm him and ask him. i've never talked to him, but he seems real friendly and helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Freddieth (Jan 2, 2008)

hello
can someone tell me if you put the Eurojet fix PCV, you can still obtain your OEM engine cover-airfilter??


----------



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (ssaffioti)*

I'm confused now....
Got a Sept 05 GTI with DSG.
Took these parts off the car:
Front Crank Breather Valve is a model 06F 129 101 C.
The rear crank breather metal tube is model p/n 06F 103 213M
Called dealer and they gave revised p/ns of:
Front Crank Breather Valve 06F 129 101 F.
The rear crank breather metal tube p/n 06F 103 213N
Now according to *ssaffioti*, the rear crank breather metal tube should have a one way valve in it. 
My model 'M' one does not have a valve.
Question is, should it have had the valve and /or does the new rev 'N' model have the valve?
Curiously, rear crank breather metal tube p/n 06F 103 213N is on back order from factory. Seems to be shortage here in Europe.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (mrlapou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrlapou* »_I'm confused now....
Got a Sept 05 GTI with DSG.
Took these parts off the car:
Front Crank Breather Valve is a model 06F 129 101 C.
The rear crank breather metal tube is model p/n 06F 103 213M
Called dealer and they gave revised p/ns of:
Front Crank Breather Valve 06F 129 101 F.
The rear crank breather metal tube p/n 06F 103 213N
Now according to *ssaffioti*, the rear crank breather metal tube should have a one way valve in it. 
My model 'M' one does not have a valve.
Question is, should it have had the valve and /or does the new rev 'N' model have the valve?
Curiously, rear crank breather metal tube p/n 06F 103 213N is on back order from factory. Seems to be shortage here in Europe.

Just buy the F PCV and you are done with it.
Its all you need, forget about the back tube.It doesn't have a valve in your car.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (GolfRS)*

Is there a 'G' revision PCV? I just pulled mine today to check the part no. and the last digit was G. I have not had mine replaced, and the build date is Sept. '06, so this seems odd. I thought 'F' was the newest one.
BTW, it's a MY2007 A3 2.0T


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Stupid question... are these updates to the PCV system covered under warranty at the stealership? If not, I'm not a hands-on engine guy enough to tackle this, and I don't have faith in anyone up here knowing this engine well enough yet. 
I try to avoid going to places I don't know. so it's not like I have alot of shops to choose from!
My engine starts are iffy lately, but only when it's 3-10ish C out. If it's colder or warmer I don't notice anything. I also have felt a noticeable increase in turbo lag and while my idle isn't crazy irratic, sometimes if I slow to a stop at a light, it'll go up a couple hundred RPM's, then go down a couple below idle and settle, all this a few seconds after coming to a stop.
Are these signs of the PCV valve slowly dying?
Thanks for your help


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (liquidonline)*

the pcv upgrade is not covered unless yours is actually broken. They won't upgrade it unless you can document a problem. 
It is pretty easy to change yourself. No mechanics certification needed.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: PCV Valve 'E' vs. 'F' (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_Is there a 'G' revision PCV? I just pulled mine today to check the part no. and the last digit was G. I have not had mine replaced, and the build date is Sept. '06, so this seems odd. I thought 'F' was the newest one.
BTW, it's a MY2007 A3 2.0T

Anyone know what the deal is with the 'G' revision?


----------

